# Creature ID please



## 007noob (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi

What is this? I got the eebee-jeebees just recording it. I am in central NJ. 

This was in my garage floor yesterday evening. It has been raining a bit here. 
It has got 4 legs apparently and very small. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Baby Salamander?

Mudpuppy?

Other type of baby reptile? Aquatic critter?

ED


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

common gecko: extremely harmless !!!!!
they are mostly nocturnal and stay hidden during the day
and come out at night and eat TONS of mosquitos !!
very friendly fellows and are considered good luck to have
them inside your house. if you don't have bugs in your house,
it is best to return the little guy to the outside if you can catch it.
*THEY DO NOT BITE !!!*
and if it is a salamander, mudpuppy or other aquatic critter,
they too are harmless !! just return it to the outside where it belongs.
(you have to be around a body of water for it to be an aquatic critter).
it ain't gonna tear your leg off and eat your cat !!
you are Blessed !!


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

Johnny_inFL said:


> common gecko: extremely harmless !!!!!
> they are mostly nocturnal and stay hidden during the day
> and come out at night and eat TONS of mosquitos !!
> very friendly fellows and are considered good luck to have
> ...


yes geckos are great. they eat a bunch of different insects and they are cute little critters that my kids love. definitely a non-pest and very beneficial to have around.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1.......1..gws-wiz.....6..35i39j0i131.yoVKDP5B9q0


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

if a little 3 inch lizard gives you the heebee jeebees,
you would not make it down here in Florida.
people often wake up to black bears taking a dip in their swimming pool,
alligators or even PYTHONS in the garage !!!
my next door neighbor is from NJ and he is the biggest sissy I have ever seen
when it comes to things that crawl, slither or jump about.
he called *911* when he found a harmless 10 inch garter snake in his backyard.
(I have big plans for him this halloween) .:devil2:

.

.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

and speaking of geckos, it is hatching season here in Central Florida
for lizards, skinks, and other "creepy-crawlees".
I just found this little hatchling in my carport and will help him
find a more safer place to start off his young life.
(please note that I still have all my fingers).


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

It's just a salamander. You may need a zoology book and a shot of testosterone.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There's an Online Field Guide of Reptiles & Amphibians in NJ. Looks like a gecko but don't know if they're in NJ. Baby anything looks a little different.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Not a great pic but I was going to vote for a skink which has a less defined head, but like Nik says, it looks young and young often look different from adults.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Where did you grow up?

We used to catch salamanders as kids in NJ all the time. Go out in any damp area and turn over some rotting logs or rocks. You'll find plenty of salamanders. Not sure about geckos though. I thought they were more sub-tropical.


----------



## 007noob (Sep 17, 2018)

Haha thanks for everyone for the replies. 

I just wasn’t expecting such a tiny 4 legged in the garage floor. And that can move real fast!! I’ve seen slightly larger ones in the back yard hiding under wet landscaping timbers. 

Actually grew up in MI - used to handle frogs and toads around lakes all the time on the infrequent camping trips 

Oh yeah.. Florida!! Been there few times. Thought I was gonna move down there for warmer weather.  Seen the gators  .. in the water not garage floor. And they were regular size. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

